# Baby update thread!



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

They're getting so big.  Here's baby #2 as of an hour ago.

Babies 1 & 2 will be pulled for handfeeding on the 10th, when they are 3 weeks old. I'll post update pictures in this thread along the way.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

So cute!! How old is he now?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Those are some well fed babies.... mommy and Daddy are doing good.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Look at that nice full crop! Adorable!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so cute


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

aww about the same size as mine


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

This one is 11 days old today.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

A well-formed, sturdy chick. Looking good!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

So of the first two chicks, it looks like one is pearled! thoughts?



















And a video just for grins. The older chick is extremely curious about everything. Very personable. 

http://s509.photobucket.com/albums/s340/NoMirrorsAllowed/?action=view&current=SN150591.mp4


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awwwww! They are so precious. Looks like my two babies. I Also have one pearled and one normal


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh! They are too cute!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Aren't they just? The older, bigger baby is just SUPER inquisitive and sweet. That one's gonna be a charmer.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree, I saw the video. Super cute! I love them at this age


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Pulled for handfeeding today. They're doing well!










And surrogate mama Whisper, Queen of the Dog, observing my handfeeding of the babies from on high....


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Love the photo with the dog. Mine are the same around my pup. They walk all over him. It's pretty cute.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Look at that! They've turned into _birds_.

Lovely chicks. Growing sooo fast.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They look SOOO adorable!


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

aww they are nice, they change so quickly. looking forward to getting some babies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So adorable


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh! they look like BIRDS now! 

Mimsy the pearled baby









Mr. Muse the normal gray (wingspots suggest male)

















Yes, Dante, I see you over there trying to antagonize the cat...









Happy foster family. 









Dangit, Dante... (Also, my house is a hideous wreck at the moment, and I had JUST woken up in the picture. so, uglyfaced. Hair a mess and still in my PJs. Blergh.)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww wow they got so big They are so cute!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

A lovely family.
Mimsy is absolutely _gorgeous_!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww getting big


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

So big! They are adorable!


----------

